# Lincoln Rally 2017



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
The advanced booking date for Lincoln rally is very close,we could do with some more attendees,if you have pre booked and are not on the MHF list can you please let me know 
Closing date for lincoln sow is* Wednesday 6th September 2017 at 2pm.
Hope to see you there.
scottie
*


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi scottie, just booked with warners, cant get into the old site to put my name on the list, so please would you confirm me,


thanks mags


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Will do see you there.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Scottie.

Booked with Warners same as mag's post.

Ray.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

thanks booking confirmed see you there


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

All ready and waiting for you at Lincoln. Our pitch is just inside gate 3. First turn right after the gate. We have en-suite facilities with water, toilets and elsan point. 5 minute walk to the show. Some rain forecast for Thursday but fine for the rest of the weekend. See you soon. If you need to contact us telephone 07438699538


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

just wanted to say thanks again to george and angie for the hard work that they put into running their rallies, had another great weekend at lincoln, meeting friends old and new. look forward to next year and more rallies.

mags


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Can we say thanks as well, great weekend again..

ray n sandra.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Thank you, George and Angie.....we really enjoyed our shortened weekend after all the trauma. Another two tyres fitted in Lincoln before venturing home! Truck ran perfectly......!

Must say that our pitch was the best we have been allocated. Well done Warners....

See you soon
Sundial


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*george mays*      "Thank you very much for your donation. It really means a lot to me and to Cancer Research UK.

george mays

"   Help me raise even more   Sharing my page will encourage others to add their support. 







  Share on Facebook







   Thank you for supporting Cancer Research UK and helping to beat cancer sooner. It's through donations from people like you that help fund our life-saving research to bring forward the day when all cancers are cured. Please remember that your donation to us is being processed by JustGiving, which means this will be the name that appears on your credit card or bank statement. Find out more about our groundbreaking work or other ways you can support us by visiting www.cancerresearchuk.org. 







 Your donation details   Your donation will now be transferred safely to *Cancer Research UK* so they can continue their amazing work.   Name 
george mays

Donation reference 
D202000080

Date 
04/10/2017 20:08:35 (GMT)

Charity name 
Cancer Research UK

Charity registration number 
in England and Wales 1089464, Scotland SC041666 
  Donation summary   Donation amount   £62.00   Donation message   "Thanks to all the members at the Lincoln rally with Motorhomefacts rally group who donated gifts and bought raffle tickets"


----------

